# Makrofotók



## Dezsix XXL (2007 Szeptember 6)

Arra kaptam Istentől tehetséget, hogy észre vegyem a teremtett világ apró csodáit. A természetfotókon belül az apró dolgokat, bogarakat, vadvirágokat szeretem fotózni.
Kezdetnek kis csokor ezekből.


----------



## [email protected] (2007 Szeptember 22)

Nekem is nagyon tetszenek a képeid!
Én is hoztam egyet, bár nem saját.


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Szeptember 23)

xx


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Október 10)

xx


----------



## afca (2008 Április 3)




----------



## afca (2008 Április 3)




----------



## carmen (2008 Április 3)

xx​


----------



## afca (2008 Május 23)

xx


----------



## carmen (2008 Május 27)

​


----------



## Janika911 (2008 Június 1)

Ez kb 3 hete keszult:


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 1)

*Daisydrop





*


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 1)

itt a virag kicsit tavolabbrol


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 1)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 2)

na meg egy kep


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 7)

Ez a felvetel egy 30-30 caliberu hasznalt toltenyhuvelyrol keszult, forditogyuruvel es egy oreg samyang 28-70 f3.5-5.6 lencsevel


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 8)

fahej


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 8)

*



*


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 9)

sziszko72 írta:


> Sajnos nem vagyok profi,de ezt tegnap sikerült összehozni...))



En sem vagyok profi, a temad nagyon jo.

ez pedig az elobbi kepemhez a beallitas


----------



## Janika911 (2008 Június 12)

xx


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 12)

elkezdett fujni a szel igy a vizcsepp kicsit ferden all.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

*Macro*







jol megkaptam, megerdemlem,


----------



## carmen (2008 Június 25)

​


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

Megkaptam ezt is


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

nem volt elegendo feny igy sajnos zajos lett a kep,


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

Ezt karacsony elott csinaltam , egy feliratos karacsonyfadiszt fejjel lefele a hatterbe raktam es a vizcseppben olvashatoan jelent meg a szoveg.


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 25)

ezt meg tanulnom kell, talan egyszer majd sikerul


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)




----------



## romesz (2008 Június 26)

ezt a kepet 1.4es teleconverterrel egy fordito gyuruvel es egy oreg samyang 28-70es F3.5-5.6 lencsevel csinaltam. Mint mindig a feny hianya a gond.


----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 26)




----------



## afca (2008 Június 28)




----------



## Janika911 (2008 Július 3)

Sajat foto:


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 4)

botsaska a kertben a cserepes viragon


----------



## Janika911 (2008 Július 7)

Haver vagy:



(Sajat felvetel)


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 8)

*barna viz 





*


----------



## Janika911 (2008 Július 14)

xx


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 19)

*Vinca locsolas utan *





​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 24)

*na mi van a cseppben?*​ 
​


----------



## romesz (2008 Július 24)

*itt jobban latszik 






kulonben Cheerios*​


----------



## afca (2008 Szeptember 14)




----------



## romesz (2008 November 23)

Regen nem hoztam kepet.

Mostanaban aquarium kepekkel probalkozom.
Ez a kep az egyik "shrimprol" keszult. Mint lathato boven van ikraja. Sajnos nem konnyu jol eltalalni a fokuszt, mert a tema mozog es uveg mogott vizben van. De nem adom fel a dolgot. 

Ez a kep Sony Alpha A100 geppel es Quantaray Tech-10 24mm f/2.8 AF lencsevel es CPC 1.4x teleconverterrel keszult.
A gepbe epitett vakut es az aqurium lampat hasznaltam vilagitasnak.


----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## afca (2009 Január 4)




----------



## kanocpapa (2009 Július 8)

x


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 2)

*Szürkület*


----------



## tisztahiszti (2010 Február 2)

*Diszharmónia*


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 23)

*Már itt is vagyok!*


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 23)

*Hogy ne csak virágok legyenek a macro képek között*


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Február 24)

*De azért a virágok az igaziak*


----------



## Aniko52 (2010 Március 5)

Mások nem kaptak kedvet? Akkor még hozok:


----------



## Kidogo (2010 Március 14)

*Afrikából*

Ismeretlen bogár Afrikából.


----------



## Kidogo (2010 Március 14)

*Papaya*

Aki nem ismeri, annak furcsa lehet.


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 16)

xx


----------



## Hilda1949 (2010 Április 5)

Sziasztok!kiss


----------



## bíborszél (2010 Június 6)




----------



## bíborszél (2010 Június 6)




----------



## Goldensea (2010 Június 20)




----------



## Hilda1949 (2010 Július 8)

Nagyon szépek a fotók!!:55:

Megmutatom egyet én is...


----------



## NorbX (2010 Július 15)

Házilégy a régi gépemmel


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Egyik nagy kedvencem*

A makrózás olyan dolgokat is észrevettet veled, mely mellett egyébként elmennél...


----------



## kokica (2010 Augusztus 28)

*Kedvenc a víz alól*

Egy 2 centis csikóhal (pigmy seahorse), melyet még észrevenni is nehéz a gorgóniák között, nemhogy lekapni


----------



## puhacica (2010 Szeptember 20)

*Cicaorr*

Ez a cicám orra, közelről.


----------



## TH6777 (2011 Január 23)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)




----------



## mohacsiga55 (2011 Május 25)

*Kertem virágai*

Kertem virágai


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Június 2)

*Szöcske*

Napfürdő


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2011 Június 3)

*Szitakötők*

Nász


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 November 8)

*Nyolc szemű*

Nyolc szemel figyel.
A szoba négy sarkát, és négy legyet tart szemmel egyszerre


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 November 8)

*Albínó*

Ez a pék pókja, mivel csupa liszt.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 November 8)

Ez pedig egy szitakötő


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 November 8)

Katica.


----------



## Seth2 (2011 November 26)

Dobogókőn találkoztunk 
Havasi cincér.


----------



## Seth2 (2011 November 30)

Az öreg üvegtégla.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 2)

*Mi a makrófotózás!*

!!!
*Makrófotózás*ról akkor beszélünk, amikor a felvétel a témától egészen kis távolságra készül.


----------



## Seth2 (2011 December 2)




----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 3)

Sajnos az összes feltöltött képem eltűnt a rendszerhiba miatt.
Most néhányat visszatöltök:

Vigyázz harapok! és Potyautas.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 3)

*Szárnyas hangya.*

Nem aprójószág


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 3)

*Zengőlégy*

Légy, az enyém.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 3)

*Nyolcszemű.*

A pék pókja.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 3)

*Hippi*

Szitakötő.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 3)

*Milyen finom kis szőrbolyhocskák.*

:99: A hippi farka.


----------



## hg1dmt (2011 December 7)

*Szomjas darázs.*

Finom a szörp!


----------



## Seth2 (2012 Január 13)

Fények.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Február 10)

*Soklábú.*

Ő ma mászott ki a szegélyléc alól.
Múzeum bogár lárvája.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Március 25)

*Fátyolka - Igéző szemek*

Ma reggel Ő kacsintott rám.
Azután tovább sétált.


----------



## Seth2 (2012 Március 27)

Kék fadongó, 123 db. képből.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Május 3)

*Poloska (kém bogár)*

És nem is volt büdös


----------



## zsuzsamama13 (2012 Június 5)

*Az egyik kedvenc virágom...*

Nagyon szép fotókat tettetek fel! Gratulálok. Én a rózsákat imádom,és időnként lefotózom őket.


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 31)

*Bogárka*


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Október 2)

*Imádkozó sáska*

Közösen elmondtunk egy imát


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Március 31)

Ha lehet csak saját fotókat. Ott van az oldal apropója az első oldal, első fotója felett.
Egy pár link beidézéséhez, még fényképezőgép sem kell.
A sajátok tetszenek!!


----------



## lizo75 (2014 Április 30)

Szongáriai tekintet


----------



## lizo75 (2014 Május 5)

lassan sikerülnek a beállítások.


----------



## lizo75 (2014 Május 5)

Kerti sárkány, csak sikerült.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2014 Május 6)

Erdei séta képei.


----------



## hg1dmt. (2016 Április 24)

Figyellek!!


----------



## bojtorjan (2019 Szeptember 8)

Vacsora...


----------



## Fmr (2020 Január 17)

Meglehetősen gyenge telefonnal készült egy kiránduláson. Elnézést a minőségért.

Ne közelíts!! Figyellek!




A mai vacsora megvan


----------



## dizzyhu (2020 Szeptember 9)

Börzsönyben, Nógrád határában keészült kép.


----------



## dizzyhu (2020 Szeptember 9)

képek túrázás közben


----------

